# What to put under sand?



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd like to switch from gravel to sand eventually, or a mix and have a question:

Looking at pictures of various tanks, I've noticed that people that have much more "relief" in their substrate floor often appear to have two layers...What shows up in photos as a black bottom layer topped with the customary inch or so of sand. What is this lower level? It could be just sand where light hasn't penetrated, but that would be much deeper than 1.5-2" and I would be worried about gases building.

Any help?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

It is just the sand where the light doesn't reach. The light really only goes anout 1/2-3/4 of an inch so a sand bed of 2 inches will definitely show the "layered" look.


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

I have just PFS in mine with a cheap light and you can see the layers. I think the light just cant reach any deeper. my sand bed is only about 2 inchs and I have a nice .5 inch layer.


----------



## parkayandbutter (Jan 15, 2008)

Have you heard of anyone fish tank going belly up because of gas build up in sand.....? I have not and neither has anyone. Guaranteed if it were so people would have ditched sand long ago. Here is something that you ought to think of. Sea World and Public aquariums that are like 5000 to 30K gallons......... What do they put in the tanks you see? Sand/Coral/Gravel. Huh? I don't see or hear of any problems due to build up. You think someone at 12 midnight goes scubba diving and churns sand? Of coarse not. I'll go one step further for those that want to have a say against that. What about commercial fish farming in ponds? Yah, Surely they have paid people churning the mud/sand/earth that is on the bottoms..... You think people churn the sands in the oceans, lakes and ponds? So don't fall for the Mythical posts. Sure it happens, but it won't harm your fish. Everyone has sufficient circulation in your tank and that being said don't worry about that. I think it's a shame that rumors get spread that don't have any bearing on the overall picture/health of a tank.
Cheers


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

parkayandbutter said:


> Have you heard of anyone fish tank going belly up because of gas build up in sand.....? I have not and neither has anyone. Guaranteed if it were so people would have ditched sand long ago. Here is something that you ought to think of. Sea World and Public aquariums that are like 5000 to 30K gallons......... What do they put in the tanks you see? Sand/Coral/Gravel. Huh? I don't see or hear of any problems due to build up. You think someone at 12 midnight goes scubba diving and churns sand? Of coarse not. I'll go one step further for those that want to have a say against that. What about commercial fish farming in ponds? Yah, Surely they have paid people churning the mud/sand/earth that is on the bottoms..... You think people churn the sands in the oceans, lakes and ponds? So don't fall for the Mythical posts. Sure it happens, but it won't harm your fish. Everyone has sufficient circulation in your tank and that being said don't worry about that. I think it's a shame that rumors get spread that don't have any bearing on the overall picture/health of a tank.
> Cheers


This is completely false. I lost an entire bolivian ram tank because of gas build up. The hydrogen sulfide annihilated the tank.

I didn't stir the sand in that tank, and when i did, it released gas. Within an hour everything was toast.

I have seen posts of other people that had identical problems as I did.

I think it is a shame that people come in here and think they know everything.

That being said, something as simple as malaysian trumpet snails(mts) can prevent this. Or a relatively frequent(monthly) stirring/poking of the sand.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Well I'm just paranoid enough that I'd certainly poke around on every vacuuming.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

You dont have to be paranoid, just regularly stir the sand. tank maintenance will take care of that. while parkayand butter may have an argument, you just cannot compare a relatively small aquarium with the ultimate ecosystem of the ocean or lake. And I do not believe that things like that cannot harm your fish, even though it is rare, anything can happen within the confines of a small glass box. this is a FORUM where everyone has their opinions of what they feel will work based on what they have experienced.

At the end of the day regular maintenance is essential in keeping a healthy tank.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

^ I agree Timkat he really sounded upset and what for reason? A fellow forum member had a question and he went off, maybe he got lucky and didn't have this happen to him and wants to TRY and prove others wrong.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes he did sound upset. He always does. I dont know why. The way I see it there are millions of people out there with millions of tanks and the chances of things happening are greater. You dont have to agree with people here on this site, but it is wrong to force someone to believe what you believe.


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

Just stick with the sand you will enjoy it so much more the fish gravel.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

parkayandbutter said:


> Have you heard of anyone fish tank going belly up because of gas build up in sand.....? I have not and neither has anyone.


Well, I was just in time not to loose all fish... My and was the extreme fine white sand also used in bird cages. Since then, I use plain playsand and stirr it up every now and then.


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

I just dont see how gas could get trapped if you can see the light shine through it?


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

I think the issue is in the sand below that layer, trouble where the sun don't shine, so to speak


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

SoDakJeep said:


> I just dont see how gas could get trapped if you can see the light shine through it?


I thought this too. Then I had a massive gas leak off and a tank full of dead fish.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

This is another factor that has me some what worried about making the switch from gravel to sand, but from all our fellow forum reader/posters if you stir up the sand every once in a while you seem like you will be ok. Just that tiny bit of doubt though. :lol:


----------

